# Determining Value?



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

I have 6 Kipili F1 Fronts that I am looking to part ways with and 'upgrade' to F1 Moba's. 2 obsticles I'm having - 1. Determining value for the 6 kipilis (sorta hard to find/come by - price wise) and 2. finding F1 Mobas that aren't overly priced.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

These guys are at least double the size in the pictures. These were from last October I believe.

Does anyone know if the Kipli varient grows trailers?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

You have a mix in there. Last picture is a burundi. Second to the last picture, fish at the background could be a burundi but need to see the face bar. Though, the rest are tanz. type.

Value of fish depends on the buyer.


----------



## Robert Barwick (Feb 24, 2008)

Charles said:


> You have a mix in there. Last picture is a burundi. Second to the last picture, fish at the background could be a burundi but need to see the face bar. Though, the rest are tanz. type.
> 
> Value of fish depends on the buyer.


I agree, the fish are only worth what a person is willing to pay, and how long are you willing to hold on to them. Just my 2cents.


----------



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry guys - I took better pictures this am. Here are the Kipili. I've heard that Mobas are going for $30/inch. I didn't know how to accordingly price the Kipilis....if they would be $10/inch or what. I know they're a little harder to come by. Most of mine are at least 5-6".


























Thanks, 
Jason


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

A dealer would sell them WC at 5-6 inches in the 70-100 range.
From a private seller, i'd expect to pay 60 each for WC that size, about 40-50 each max for F1's that size.

Thats in california, your area may be different to due demand, or lack of it.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm selling my WC for about $50 a piece, but they are Blue Bismark, also not found often. Mine are a little bigger, 7", and proven breeders, but I think you could get $40 a piece for yours. They look really nice. Helps sell them if they are breeders and if you have a good male/female ratio.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you have any ads you can look at for fronts of that size in your area ? For example if they are selling (and people are buying ) adult burundi for x amount of dollars each or x amount for a group then you can adjust your price accordingly for the rarer type.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

JNJSAD said:


> ...finding F1 Mobas that aren't overly priced...


I would *guess* F1 Moba fry to cost between $30 to $40 each.


----------

